

Show HN : Chords - Python recognition of guitar chords (first week-end project) - kaahne
https://github.com/jcaille/Chords

======
kaahne
This is my first week-end project I cooked up in a few hours. It uses pyaudio
to acquire sound from the microphone and numpy to FFT the signal. Matching is
done by shortest distance from FFT to fingerprints of chords.

I'm looking for pointers on what to do next with this small project,
especially how to improve the recognition.

Plus, if you spot any big trouble in the code, feel free to enlighten me. I'm
still a junior Python programmer, and your feedback won't be lost.

